

BSkyB v HP-EDS case finally ends. HP £318m out of pocket. - strawberryshake
http://www.computerworlduk.com/management/it-business/supplier-relations/news/index.cfm?newsid=20593&utm_source=ycombinator&utm_medium=sb&utm_content=anguyen&utm_campaign=sb

======
monkeygrinder
HP must now realise that it bought a hangover of legal woes when it bought
EDS. The British High Court ruled that EDS had been deceitful and deliberately
misrepresented how long it would take to complete the CRM contract. This case
has repercussions for all IT providers: An over-enthusiastic sales team can
lead to being sued for fraud. For those interested in the legal side, this is
an in-depth breakdown (although it is very dry reading):
[http://www.law.com/jsp/lawtechnologynews/PubArticleLTN.jsp?i...](http://www.law.com/jsp/lawtechnologynews/PubArticleLTN.jsp?id=1202458099778&IT_Outsourcing_New_Lessons_for_Customers_Vendors)

~~~
arethuza
Nitpick: High Court of England and Wales, there is no "British" High Court.

------
DMPenfold2008
Brilliant

